# hug (non-literal meaning)



## Gavril

Moippa,

I'm curious how the word _hug _would be translated in the following contexts. I've translated as much as I can in each sentence, but please let me know if you think a sentence should be worded differently.


"Mikko Hirvonen speeds down the racetrack, hugging each curve."
_Mikko Hirvonen kiitää kilparataa [...]_ _jokaista kaarretta._

"You can see that the door is hugging the door frame too tightly for it to close easily -- the wood must have expanded because of the steam from the bathtub._"
Ovi [...] näet karmia liian kireästi, että se sulkeutuisi helposti -- kylpyammeesta tullut höyry taitaa olla paisuttanut puuta._

"The curve of the function *x-4* hugs the x/y axis more tightly than the curve of *x-2*."
_*x-4*-funktion käyrä [...] kireämmin x/y keskiviivaa kuin  *x-2*-käyrä._


Kiitos!


----------



## Finland

Hello!

There are certainly many different ways of translating this, here are some ideas:



Gavril said:


> "Mikko Hirvonen speeds down the racetrack, hugging each curve."
> _Mikko Hirvonen kiitää kilparataa [...]_ _jokaista kaarretta._
> 
> M. H. kiitää pitkin kilparataa ja seuraa tiukasti jokaista kaarretta / ajaa jokaisen kaarteen hyvin tiukasti.
> 
> "You can see that the door is hugging the door frame too tightly for it to close easily -- the wood must have expanded because of the steam from the bathtub._"
> Ovi [...] näet karmia liian kireästi, että se sulkeutuisi helposti -- kylpyammeesta tullut höyry taitaa olla paisuttanut puuta._
> 
> Ovi on näet liian tiukka eikä sulkeudu helposti – kylpyammeesta tullut höyry on tainnut paisuttaa puuta (NB "taitaa olla paisuttanut" is incorrect)
> 
> "The curve of the function *x-4* hugs the x/y axis more tightly than the curve of *x-2*."
> _*x-4*-funktion käyrä [...] kireämmin x/y keskiviivaa kuin  *x-2*-käyrä._
> 
> _*x-4*-funktion käyrä on lähempänä x- ja y-akseleita kuin  *x-2*-käyrä._



I'm sure others can suggest all sorts of different possibilities for translating these. In any case, I don't think you can find a single Finnish verb that would most often correspond to this meaning of the verb "to hug". But I'm sure verbs like "seurata", "seurailla" and adverbs like "pitkin", "tiukasti", "tiiviisti" maybe be considered often when paraphrasing the meaning in Finnish.

HTH
S


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Paisuttaa puuta_ is non-Finnish to my ear. _Puu ei paisu, puu turpoaa: kylpyammeesta tullut höyry on tainnut/saattanut turvottaa puuta._


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Paisuttaa puuta_ is non-Finnish to my ear. _Puu ei paisu, puu turpoaa: kylpyammeesta tullut höyry on tainnut/saattanut turvottaa puuta.
> _



This is perhaps a regional thing. My ear accepts both, and Kielitoimiston sanakirja gives as an example "Kostuessaan paisunut puu". Turvota is a good option, and probably the one I wouuld choose instinctively in this context, but I don't find "turvota" non-Finnish here.

HTH
S


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> "Mikko Hirvonen speeds down the racetrack, hugging each curve."
> _Mikko Hirvonen kiitää kilparataa [...]_ _jokaista kaarretta._


_– Mikko Hirvonen kiitää kilparataa ajaen jokaisen kaarteen nuolemalla.
_"Kaarteen nuoleminen" was a common motor sports phrase some decades ago but it's not so much used anymore.
_– __Mikko Hirvonen kiitää kilparataa leikaten jokaisen kaarteen.
_This is a more modern phrase meaning that at least the front wheel of the inside curve goes over the roadside; this is how they drive wherever possible.


----------

